# 16Oz Party Cup Grow.



## Sixx (May 2, 2011)

I have been reading about "micro grows" lately and decided to start a few reggies in 16 Oz party cups. I had about half a bag of MG Seed Starter (No Nutes). The pics shown here are of the same plant about 2weeks old. it has been under 4 6500K 26W CFLs with reflectors... Temps hang around 77-80.
Theres plenty of air circulation, and until 5  days ago had only received plain water. The first dose of nutes was very light... maybe 20% strength GH Flora 1part grow. 
So #1... Can anyone provide insight as to why the leaves are curling downward like shown in the pics ?
 And #2 I want to do the entire grow in those little party cups.. I know they will get rootbound pretty quick, and produce a small plant which is what I want to experiment with. Anyone have experience growing in very small planters ? What kind of yield, and heighth have others got from similiar size planters ?


----------



## stinky (May 2, 2011)

i have some females in 16 oz. cups that are over a foot tall and look real nice, so far. good luck my friend, stinky


----------



## jesuse (May 2, 2011)

shows some pics stinky are they in flower or wot any one ever do this b4 in party cups wot yeild wee talking troops


----------



## mountain man (May 2, 2011)

I, for the life of me, cannot read nor understand what it is you are trying to write. That is sad........


----------



## hero4u2b (May 2, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## jesuse (May 3, 2011)

must be caue you from the moutians ma man:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2011)

> So #1... Can anyone provide insight as to why the leaves are curling downward like shown in the pics ?
> And #2 I want to do the entire grow in those little party cups.



#1. Make sure you have drainage holes. Check PH run-off. Go lighter on the ferts. Much lighter. More frequent feedings. I would alternate. You will be watering 2x a day in flower. Feed in the AM flat water in the PM. Helps leach off salts.
#2. They will excessively stretch due to constricted roots. I would trim the roots prior to switching to flower. You may get an 1/8 to a 1/4 cured ounce if you lucky enough to make it all the way through.  Enough for a couple of blunts and the buds will be airy.

This type of growing is a beast dude...it takes dedication, patience, and the ability to cope with it suddenly dying for no apparent reason.

16oz. grow is a good start. but lets see if you can do a jolly green giant green bean can 
I've seen em grown in shot glasses, 2 Tablespoons of dirt, and all sorts of weird things. Fetish Growing :rofl:


----------



## Sixx (May 3, 2011)

My dirt is staying pretty wet for a couple days after watering... Are you saying the curling down is coming from lack of water ?? And yes... I have 5 drain holes in each cup, and I ensure excess water drains off... Now the Ph... I know my Ph is high out of the tap, but I dont have a digital meter... just a drops kits, and with water being brown from the nutes and dirt throws of the color in the tester.


----------



## BBFan (May 3, 2011)

I think you're giving them too much water at this stage- let them dry out a bit.


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> just a drops kits, and with water being brown from the nutes and dirt throws of the color in the tester.


Try adjusting the tap water prior to adding ferts. until you get a meter.


----------



## Sixx (May 3, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Try adjusting the tap water prior to adding ferts. until you get a meter.



OK... For hydro I tried to stay right at 5.8-6.0max.... What should I shoot for in soil ? I think i heard 7.0ish ?


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2011)

6.3-6.5 is about "ideal" for dirt


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2011)

I have grown in solo cups many times but usually from clone....too much work watering wise to take a chance on it being a boy....making it through flower is the toughest part. Watering 2-3 times a day is a PITA. Watering right before lights out became a must during flower or they wldnt make it through the 12 hours of dark without wilting sometimes.

I did get good yields when running from clone...14-21 grams dry for the Ak48xJillyBean I ran.....
Good luck


----------



## load3dic3 (May 3, 2011)

mountain man said:
			
		

> I, for the life of me, cannot read nor understand what it is you are trying to write. That is sad........



I will second that one!! lol :rofl:


----------



## KaptainKush (May 3, 2011)

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> I will second that one!! lol :rofl:



who you talkin about?


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2011)

KaptainKush said:
			
		

> who you talkin about?



I believe that wld be Jesuse.....he has his own style of posting that takes some deciphering....lol


----------



## Sixx (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replys all... My plants are looking MUCH better as of this morning... most of the curls are just gone, and they have perked up to a normal appearance.
I think I may just start a journal with my 7 party cups, as I expect Im gonna have some issues being this is my first time in soil, and the 16 Oz. cups.
Cya in the grow Journals.


----------



## jesuse (May 4, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I believe that wld be Jesuse.....he has his own style of posting that takes some deciphering....lol


 i believe this to sir hamster im starting to ask myself wot kind of fourm im on my best freinds and work mate dont understand me wot chance some man from e mountians gona have //peeps keep pm me about bad language i dont even know i use its my vacablrie example piss head means drunk wher im from on hear could mean much worse and offend some peep on hear not my intended task


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2011)

We have to remember here, not ALL of us maybe of a place where English is the primary language. Or where certain terms or words might carry a totally different connotation. 
jesuses grammar and spelling, are decipherable if you work at it a little, and I don't believe he is purposely being difficult or rude.


----------



## niteshft (May 4, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> We have to remember here, not ALL of us maybe of a place where English is the primary language. Or where certain terms or words might carry a totally different connotation.
> jesuses grammar and spelling, are decipherable if you work at it a little, and I don't believe he is purposely being difficult or rude.


 
Yeah, Blackskull had the same issue and was ridiculed often because of it, it's a shame.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2011)

Sixx are you doing this just for the heck of it or are you truly limited on space?


----------



## Sixx (May 4, 2011)

I am "somewhat" limited on space... This is really mostly curiousity, and a little experiment. I still have the same box I built last year... Approx 3x3x5.. I just recently read a couple threads about micro grows and decided I wanted to try it.
I snapped some pics last night...Gonna start a journal with these now.


----------



## KaptainKush (May 4, 2011)

hey Sixx has a whole section just for micro grows just a FYI there is alot  of interesting grows in there


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> i believe this to sir hamster im starting to ask myself wot kind of fourm im on my best freinds and work mate dont understand me wot chance some man from e mountians gona have //peeps keep pm me about bad language i dont even know i use its my vacablrie example piss head means drunk wher im from on hear could mean much worse and offend some peep on hear not my intended task




It is all good jesuse.....we all have our own flavor to our posts. If someone is gonna ridicule you for it then they are probably someone you don't want to deal with anyway.


----------



## Sixx (May 4, 2011)

I watered tonight...I Ph'd the tap water to 7 or just a bit under, then added a very weak dose of nutes...MAYBE 20% strength. They are looking healthy and are starting to overgrow the rim of the cups.

I started a grow journal, and will update there sometime this weekend with new pics.


----------



## Bleek187 (May 5, 2011)

i understand him fine.. hey jesuses.. try using punctuation marks like periods and commas (. , ?)  to break up your sentences.. people wont rag you as much.. makes it easyer to read..

Like this

before
"shows some pics stinky are they in flower or wot any one ever do this b4 in party cups wot yeild wee talking troops"

After
shows some pics. stinky are they in flower or what? anyone ever do this b4 in party cups? what yeild wee talking troops?

Thats alot easyer to read.. peace


----------

